# Missing bonnet catch



## Fastnet (Nov 20, 2010)

Just picked up our Elegance 821iG and had a very pleasant week away and on our return I thought I would have a look under the bonnet. I found the bonnet release catch in the cab but it didnt appear to release anything when operated.
Went to the front and tried to lift the bonnet and hey presto it was open but on further inspection it appears to be permantly open ie: it doesn't click shut surely this can't be right, anyone out there that can offer advice or comments would be most welcome
Steve


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Might sound daft Fastnet but has the Bonnet Release Handle returned properly. Sometimes these stick in the open postion.

Regards
Frank


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I would have though it more likely to stick at the bonnet end, this often happens if they don't get used very regular. 
Give it a good spray with WD40 or similar and leave it for a while, it may take two or more applications. 
Once free give it a good wipe clean to remove the WD40 and dirt and move it backwards and forwards plenty of times to make sure all the grit and dried oil has gone. 
Then apply a light coat of lubricant (WD40 isn't a lubricant). 
I hope this helps. 
James


----------



## Fastnet (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys
Next time I go to the storage compound I will check the mechanism and lubricate accordingly.
Many Thanks
Steve


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

My Hymer bonnet has similar characteristics & I suspect was open for a while after I purchased the van. With the bonnet in the down position it looks like it's closed, but it takes a firm shove just over the latch area for it to positively engage with the lock. 

There's not a lot to see moving in by bonnet latch whilst operating the cable. If you use a screw driver to mimic the action of the bonnet being closed on the bonnet catch & then pull the bonnet release it can be seen to operate if that makes sense ?

Sorry I can't be of more help.

D.


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

the catch in side the cab does not work on the 821i the catch is on the out side in the middle of the bonnet and releases from the front but they are not the best just check the release wire for the catch is not trapd on the grill which may keep the catch open hope this helps chris


----------

